# TENNESSEE



## cda (Nov 30, 2016)

Have not been to Tennessee in ages, but it was beautiful and hate to see the fire destroy so much.

Not sure if I have heard about wild fires in Tennessee before??? 

Maybe the Californians are moving there???

http://heavy.com/news/2016/11/gatli...ountain-westgate-smoky-resort-bolze-pictures/


----------



## JCraver (Nov 30, 2016)

It's a shame for sure, beautiful piece of the country.  We spent a week down there 6 or 8 years ago.

Thoughts and prayers to all those affected.


----------



## steveray (Nov 30, 2016)

I was down in the Dayton area 5 or so years ago right after a tornado and it got pretty ripped up then...


----------



## conarb (Nov 30, 2016)

cda said:


> Have not been to Tennessee in ages, but it was beautiful and hate to see the fire destroy so much.
> 
> Not sure if I have heard about wild fires in Tennessee before???
> 
> Maybe the Californians are moving there???



Could be, I had a few union carpenters who retired there, they were from there and came to California after WWII for our booming economy, after visiting home they vowed to retire back in Tennessee where they could buy the biggest home in town and live like kings on their Social Security and their union pensions. 

I've also had friends with money look there recently, they came back telling of how much land they could buy and how cheap it would be to build retirement homes there, I don't know of any who actually moved there, one guy wanted to go but his wife insisted on staying here because of kids and grandkids living here. 

In the 70s I was building a lot of dental buildings and a dentist found out I had an airplane, he talked me into flying 4 dentists there to pull rotten teeth out of people, eventually I returned to the airport to wait and an older Citation jet arrived, it had "Jesus Saves" written large on the sides, they got out and took a large revival tent out and went to town, I had to think that here were dentists volunteering their time, and I was volunteering my time and gas to help people and a preacher was ripping the same people off. BTW, later when Al Gore ran for vice president I checked out his district on a map, yes he did represent those poor people who couldn't afford dental work.


----------



## cda (Nov 30, 2016)

conarb said:


> Could be, I had a few union carpenters who retired there, they were from there and came to California after WWII for our booming economy, after visiting home they vowed to retire back in Tennessee where they could buy the biggest home in town and live like kings on their Social Security and their union pensions.
> 
> I've also had friends with money look there recently, they came back telling of how much land they could buy and how cheap it would be to build retirement homes there, I don't know of any who actually moved there, one guy wanted to go but his wife insisted on staying here because of kids and grandkids living here.
> 
> In the 70s I was building a lot of dental buildings and a dentist found out I had an airplane, he talked me into flying 4 dentists there to pull rotten teeth out of people, eventually I returned to the airport to wait and an older Citation jet arrived, it had "Jesus Saves" written large on the sides, they got out and took a large revival tent out and went to town, I had to think that here were dentists volunteering their time, and I was volunteering my time and gas to help people and a preacher was ripping the same people off. BTW, later when Al Gore ran for vice president I checked out his district on a map, yes he did represent those poor people who couldn't afford dental work.




Have to love our giving society today!!


----------



## Sifu (Dec 9, 2016)

Lived there for a large portion of my life, never heard of such bad fires there.


----------



## conarb (Dec 9, 2016)

Sifu said:


> Lived there for a large portion of my life, never heard of such bad fires there.


God's way of punishing Tennessee for imposing Al Gore on the world.


----------



## Sifu (Dec 12, 2016)

WHAT?  Without him we wouldn't have the internet, so how could we have this forum?  That's right.......we can ultimately thank Al for this site.


----------



## fatboy (Dec 12, 2016)

hahahahahaha..........thanks, needed a Monday morning LOL..............


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Dec 12, 2016)

I think Trump wanted him to use up some more of his airplanes carbon foot prints when he flew in to NY?


----------

